# dev

## Sindbad

HAllo, ich moechte eine Festplatte ueber usb anschliessen, weiss aber nicht, welche datei in /dev ich mounten soll.

Wie kann ich das rausfinden (also prinzipiell fuer "unbekannte" bei denen ich nicht weiss, welchen Anschluss sie haben)?

Gibt es da eine moeglichkeit zb Befehl zum Anzeigen angeschlossener Geraete ausfuehren vor und nach dem Anschliessen dieses Geraetes, beide Ausgaben in datei umlenken und dann die Dateien vergleichen?

Oder gibt es andere Dinge, die ich dazu wissen sollte?

Danke

----------

## Finswimmer

Schau einfach mit "dmesg", was in letzter Zeit passiert ist.

Meist siehst du, dass /dev/sdc1 (oder ein anderer Buchstabe) hinzugefügt wurde.

----------

## Max Steel

Was meist auch hilft ist lsscsi (nach dem anstecken 1mal ausführen dürfte reichen (der letzte Buchstabe im Normalenfall))

----------

## Sindbad

dmesg ergibt 

```

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.32-tuxonice-r7 (root@Knoppix) (gcc version 4.3.4 (Gentoo 4.3.4 p1.1, pie-10.1.5) ) #3 SMP Tue Aug 31 08:55:34 Local time zone must be set--see zic 

[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD

[    0.000000]   NSC Geode by NSC

[    0.000000]   Cyrix CyrixInstead

[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls

[    0.000000]   Transmeta GenuineTMx86

[    0.000000]   Transmeta TransmetaCPU

[    0.000000]   UMC UMC UMC UMC

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000017ff0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000017ff0000 - 0000000017ff3000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000017ff3000 - 0000000018000000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x17ff0 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-C7FFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   C8000-FFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask FF0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 010000000 mask FF8000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 disabled

[    0.000000]   3 disabled

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 base 0E0000000 mask FFC000000 write-combining

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000006000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] modified physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000002000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000006000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000006000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000100000 - 0000000017ff0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000017ff0000 - 0000000017ff3000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000017ff3000 - 0000000018000000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 01800000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-0000000017ff0000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 0000400000 page 4k

[    0.000000]  0000400000 - 0017c00000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  0017c00000 - 0017ff0000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 17ff0000 @ 7000-c000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000f7af0 00014 (v00 VIA694)

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 17ff3000 00028 (v01 VIA694 AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 17ff3040 00074 (v01 VIA694 AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 17ff30c0 02401 (v01 VIA694 AWRDACPI 00001000 MSFT 0100000C)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 17ff0000 00040

[    0.000000] 383MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 17ff0000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 17ff0000

[    0.000000]   node 0 low ram: 00000000 - 17ff0000

[    0.000000]   node 0 bootmap 00008000 - 0000b000

[    0.000000] (8 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 0017ff0000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]    EX TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000001000 - 0000002000]

[    0.000000]   #2 [0000006000 - 0000007000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000007000]

[    0.000000]   #3 [0001000000 - 00014cadf8]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0001000000 - 00014cadf8]

[    0.000000]   #4 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #5 [00014cb000 - 00014d10be]              BRK ==> [00014cb000 - 00014d10be]

[    0.000000]   #6 [0000007000 - 0000008000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000007000 - 0000008000]

[    0.000000]   #7 [0000008000 - 000000b000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000008000 - 000000b000]

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x00017ff0

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000000 -> 0x00000002

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000006 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x00017ff0

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 98187

[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c13d5500, node_mem_map c14d2000

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3963 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 736 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 93456 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

[    0.000000] APIC: disable apic facility

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 16

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000006000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 18000000 (gap: 18000000:e7ff0000)

[    0.000000] NR_CPUS:2 nr_cpumask_bits:2 nr_cpu_ids:1 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 14 pages/cpu @c1800000 s32920 r0 d24424 u4194304

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s32920 r0 d24424 u4194304 alloc=1*4194304

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 97419

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz root=/dev/hdc6

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Memory: 384076k/393152k available (2559k kernel code, 8504k reserved, 1407k data, 308k init, 0k highmem)

[    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000000]     fixmap  : 0xfff91000 - 0xfffff000   ( 440 kB)

[    0.000000]     vmalloc : 0xd87f0000 - 0xfff8f000   ( 631 MB)

[    0.000000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xd7ff0000   ( 383 MB)

[    0.000000]       .init : 0xc13e0000 - 0xc142d000   ( 308 kB)

[    0.000000]       .data : 0xc127fe74 - 0xc13dfac8   (1407 kB)

[    0.000000]       .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc127fe74   (2559 kB)

[    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=32, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:2304 nr_irqs:256

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 1101.994 MHz processor.

[    0.002009] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 2203.98 BogoMIPS (lpj=1101994)

[    0.002184] Security Framework initialized

[    0.002273] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.003077] Initializing cgroup subsys ns

[    0.003150] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.003224] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.003333] CPU: CLK_CTL MSR was fff7f37f. Reprogramming to 2007f37f

[    0.003410] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

[    0.003485] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

[    0.003559] mce: CPU supports 4 MCE banks

[    0.003663] Performance Events: AMD PMU driver.

[    0.003777] ... version:                0

[    0.003844] ... bit width:              48

[    0.003911] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.003978] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.004006] ... max period:             00007fffffffffff

[    0.004076] ... fixed-purpose events:   0

[    0.004143] ... event mask:             000000000000000f

[    0.004217] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

[    0.008553] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

[    0.013527] Freeing SMP alternatives: 13k freed

[    0.013617] ACPI: Core revision 20090903

[    0.020483] ACPI: setting ELCR to 0800 (from 0e20)

[    0.021294] weird, boot CPU (#0) not listed by the BIOS.

[    0.021366] SMP motherboard not detected.

[    0.021435] Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

[    0.021506] SMP disabled

[    0.022419] Brought up 1 CPUs

[    0.022488] Total of 1 processors activated (2203.98 BogoMIPS).

[    0.024336] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7508 bytes left

[    0.025284] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.026419] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.059679] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb220, last bus=1

[    0.059754] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.061501] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7496 bytes left

[    0.061890] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7192 bytes left

[    0.067924] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.069088] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.073589] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.073668] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

[    0.073896] ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

[    0.082811] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.083105] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.083352] pci 0000:00:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio pref: [0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff]

[    0.083450] pci 0000:00:01.0: supports D1

[    0.083568] pci 0000:00:07.1: reg 20 io port: [0xa000-0xa00f]

[    0.083640] pci 0000:00:07.2: reg 20 io port: [0xa400-0xa41f]

[    0.083712] pci 0000:00:07.3: reg 20 io port: [0xa800-0xa81f]

[    0.083802] pci 0000:00:07.4: quirk: region 6000-607f claimed by vt82c686 HW-mon

[    0.083905] pci 0000:00:07.4: quirk: region 5000-500f claimed by vt82c686 SMB

[    0.084066] pci 0000:00:10.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xe7002000-0xe7002fff]

[    0.084107] pci 0000:00:10.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.084113] pci 0000:00:10.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.084188] pci 0000:00:10.0: PME# disabled

[    0.084285] pci 0000:00:10.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xe7000000-0xe7000fff]

[    0.084325] pci 0000:00:10.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.084331] pci 0000:00:10.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.084405] pci 0000:00:10.1: PME# disabled

[    0.084501] pci 0000:00:10.2: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xe7001000-0xe70010ff]

[    0.084541] pci 0000:00:10.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.084546] pci 0000:00:10.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.084620] pci 0000:00:10.2: PME# disabled

[    0.084714] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 10 io port: [0xbc00-0xbc1f]

[    0.084742] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 30 32bit mmio pref: [0x000000-0x007fff]

[    0.084774] pci 0000:00:13.0: reg 10 io port: [0xc000-0xc0ff]

[    0.084860] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio pref: [0xd0000000-0xd7ffffff]

[    0.084870] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14 io port: [0x9000-0x90ff]

[    0.084880] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 18 32bit mmio: [0xe5000000-0xe500ffff]

[    0.084901] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio pref: [0x000000-0x01ffff]

[    0.084924] pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.084960] pci 0000:01:00.1: reg 10 32bit mmio pref: [0xd8000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.084971] pci 0000:01:00.1: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0xe5010000-0xe501ffff]

[    0.085020] pci 0000:01:00.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.085067] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge io port: [0x9000-0x9fff]

[    0.085076] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xe4000000-0xe5ffffff]

[    0.085085] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio pref: [0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.085097] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.085109] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.110340] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.111154] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.111940] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.112730] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *9

[    0.113698] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.113803] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.114446] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.115159] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.115692] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.115760] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.115828] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.115923] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.116022] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    0.120365] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.120469] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.126599] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

[    0.126669] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.126786] system 00:00: iomem range 0xcd000-0xcffff has been reserved

[    0.126865] system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

[    0.126942] system 00:00: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

[    0.127019] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[    0.127096] system 00:00: iomem range 0x17ff0000-0x17ffffff could not be reserved

[    0.127566] system 00:00: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff has been reserved

[    0.127644] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

[    0.127720] system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x17feffff could not be reserved

[    0.127833] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

[    0.127910] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

[    0.127997] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

[    0.162868] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

[    0.162944] pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0x9000-0x9fff

[    0.163020] pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xe4000000-0xe5ffffff

[    0.163096] pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff

[    0.163192] pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.163204] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.163211] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.163218] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 io:  [0x9000-0x9fff]

[    0.163225] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 mem: [0xe4000000-0xe5ffffff]

[    0.163232] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 pref mem [0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.163317] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.163585] IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.164317] TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.164933] TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.165450] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

[    0.165524] TCP reno registered

[    0.165743] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.165856] pci 0000:00:00.0: Applying VIA southbridge workaround

[    0.165935] pci 0000:00:01.0: disabling DAC on VIA PCI bridge

[    0.166011] pci 0000:00:07.0: Disabling VIA external APIC routing

[    0.166094] pci 0000:00:07.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2000

[    0.166099] pci 0000:00:07.2: Performing full reset

[    0.166118] pci 0000:00:07.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2000

[    0.166124] pci 0000:00:07.3: Performing full reset

[    0.166204] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.168018] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    0.169193] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.177493] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.177798] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.178452] msgmni has been set to 750

[    0.178823] cryptomgr_test used greatest stack depth: 7176 bytes left

[    0.179006] cryptomgr_test used greatest stack depth: 6948 bytes left

[    0.179574] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

[    0.179865] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.179969] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.180215] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.190213] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.190912] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    0.191027] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.191331] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

[    0.191446] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    0.191742] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

[    0.191889] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.192185] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

[    0.192525] Switching to clocksource acpi_pm

[    0.192884] processor LNXCPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.195663] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.440147] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    0.684147] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

[    0.685166] 00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    0.685615] 00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

[    0.686198] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

[    0.686540] via82cxxx 0000:00:07.1: VIA vt82c686b (rev 40) IDE UDMA100

[    0.686620] via82cxxx 0000:00:07.1: IDE controller (0x1106:0x0571 rev 0x06)

[    0.686754] via82cxxx 0000:00:07.1: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

[    0.686865]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xa000-0xa007

[    0.686948]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xa008-0xa00f

[    0.687066] Probing IDE interface ide0...

[    1.206062] hdb: SAMSUNG SV1021H, ATA DISK drive

[    1.206281] hdb: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    1.206354] hdb: host side 80-wire cable detection failed, limiting max speed to UDMA33

[    1.206458] hdb: UDMA/33 mode selected

[    1.206603] Probing IDE interface ide1...

[    1.470262] hdc: WDC WD800BB-63JKC0, ATA DISK drive

[    2.235057] hdd: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1502, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[    2.235333] hdc: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    2.235407] hdc: host side 80-wire cable detection failed, limiting max speed to UDMA33

[    2.235509] hdc: UDMA/33 mode selected

[    2.235633] hdd: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    2.235718] hdd: UDMA/33 mode selected

[    2.235891] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

[    2.236091] ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

[    2.236775] ide-gd driver 1.18

[    2.236887] hdb: max request size: 128KiB

[    2.248166] hdb: 19932192 sectors (10205 MB) w/426KiB Cache, CHS=19774/16/63

[    2.248307] hdb: cache flushes not supported

[    2.248469]  hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3

[    2.261312] hdc: max request size: 512KiB

[    2.275160] hdc: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

[    2.275445] hdc: cache flushes supported

[    2.275558]  hdc: hdc1 hdc2 hdc3 hdc4 < hdc5 hdc6 hdc7 hdc8 hdc9 >

[    2.370677] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    2.371310] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    2.371391] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    2.371951] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    2.372497] rtc_cmos 00:04: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    2.372602] rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k, 242 bytes nvram

[    2.373341] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    2.374060] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    2.374223] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    2.374343] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (6004 buckets, 24016 max)

[    2.375166] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    2.376575] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    2.376716] TCP cubic registered

[    2.376782] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    2.377659] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    2.379385] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    2.379591] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    2.380981] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    2.381132] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

[    2.381667] TuxOnIce 3.1 (http://tuxonice.net)

[    2.381867] Scanning swap devices for TuxOnIce signature...

[    2.387859] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3

[    2.437045] - Trying 22:2.

[    2.537688] TuxOnIce scan: No image found.

[    2.537698] Scanning swap devices for TuxOnIce signature...

[    2.615637] - Trying 22:2.

[    2.708865] TuxOnIce scan: No image found.

[    2.736656] TuxOnIce: No image found.

[    2.745426] registered taskstats version 1

[    2.767502] VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly on device 22:6.

[    2.767611] Freeing unused kernel memory: 308k freed

[    2.768677] Write protecting the kernel text: 2560k

[    2.768781] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 1180k

[    3.420258] modprobe used greatest stack depth: 6284 bytes left

[    4.832088] init-early.sh used greatest stack depth: 6028 bytes left

[    5.909837] udevd used greatest stack depth: 5920 bytes left

[    5.917406] udev: starting version 151

[    6.466651] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    6.700946] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    6.701245] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    6.703242] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    6.709281] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input4

[    6.724653] agpgart: Detected VIA Twister-K/KT133x/KM133 chipset

[    6.736689] ne2k-pci.c:v1.03 9/22/2003 D. Becker/P. Gortmaker

[    6.737402] agpgart-via 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

[    6.738297] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

[    6.738304] PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

[    6.738315] ne2k-pci 0000:00:11.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    6.740641] eth0: RealTek RTL-8029 found at 0xbc00, IRQ 11, 00:c0:26:e1:43:6c.

[    7.260226] ide-cd driver 5.00

[    7.272965] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    7.273996] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

[    7.274004] PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

[    7.274064] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: PCI INT D -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    7.274076] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: VIA VLink IRQ fixup, from 9 to 10

[    7.274125] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    7.274185] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    7.274196] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    7.274207] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    7.274226] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: detected 2 ports

[    7.274236] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    7.274242] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: Performing full reset

[    7.274256] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: supports USB remote wakeup

[    7.274284] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 10, io base 0x0000a400

[    7.274430] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    7.274448] usb usb1: udev 1, busnum 1, minor = 0

[    7.274455] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    7.274462] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    7.274469] usb usb1: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    7.274475] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.32-tuxonice-r7 uhci_hcd

[    7.274481] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:07.2

[    7.275668] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    7.275678] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    7.275705] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    7.275855] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    7.275862] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    7.275869] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.275907] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    7.275913] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    7.275918] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    7.275923] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    7.275930] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    7.275941] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    7.275949] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    7.275992] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    7.276133] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: PCI INT D -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    7.276144] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: VIA VLink IRQ fixup, from 9 to 10

[    7.276175] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: UHCI Host Controller

[    7.276189] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    7.276200] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    7.276213] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: detected 2 ports

[    7.276221] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    7.276226] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: Performing full reset

[    7.276240] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: supports USB remote wakeup

[    7.276255] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: irq 10, io base 0x0000a800

[    7.276375] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    7.276391] usb usb2: udev 1, busnum 2, minor = 128

[    7.276398] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    7.276405] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    7.276411] usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    7.276416] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.32-tuxonice-r7 uhci_hcd

[    7.276422] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:07.3

[    7.276632] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    7.276639] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    7.276656] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    7.276779] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    7.276786] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    7.276792] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.276820] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    7.276826] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    7.276830] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    7.276835] hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    7.276841] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    7.276850] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    7.276856] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    7.276890] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    7.299490] ide-cd: hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache

[    7.299506] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    7.375083] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: port 1 portsc 008a,00

[    7.375108] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: port 2 portsc 008a,00

[    7.376059] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: port 1 portsc 008a,00

[    7.376074] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: port 2 portsc 008a,00

[    7.401730] input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5

[    7.475096] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    7.476067] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    7.618080] modprobe used greatest stack depth: 5864 bytes left

[    7.964600] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    7.964612] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

[    7.964745] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    7.964810] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    7.964837] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[    7.964857] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    7.964884] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: enabled NEC chipset lost interrupt quirk

[    7.964918] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: created debug files

[    7.964924] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    7.964954] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 10, io mem 0xe7002000

[    8.045203] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: OHCI controller state

[    8.045215] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: OHCI 1.0, NO legacy support registers

[    8.045225] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: control 0x283 RWC HCFS=operational CBSR=3

[    8.045233] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

[    8.045242] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

[    8.045250] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: intrenable 0x8000005a MIE RHSC UE RD WDH

[    8.045258] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: hcca frame #001f

[    8.045268] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: roothub.a 0f000203 POTPGT=15 NPS NDP=3(3)

[    8.045275] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

[    8.045282] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: roothub.status 00008000 DRWE

[    8.045292] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

[    8.045300] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

[    8.045308] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00000100 PPS

[    8.045575] usb usb3: default language 0x0409

[    8.045594] usb usb3: udev 1, busnum 3, minor = 256

[    8.045600] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    8.045607] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    8.045614] usb usb3: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    8.045619] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.32-tuxonice-r7 ohci_hcd

[    8.045624] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.0

[    8.046676] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

[    8.046686] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    8.046716] usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    8.046862] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    8.046869] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    8.046876] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    8.046914] hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    8.046921] hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    8.046925] hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    8.046931] hub 3-0:1.0: global over-current protection

[    8.046937] hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 30ms

[    8.046949] hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    8.046954] hub 3-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

[    8.046961] hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    8.047041] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    8.047180] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    8.047244] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: OHCI Host Controller

[    8.047261] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

[    8.047273] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    8.047290] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: enabled NEC chipset lost interrupt quirk

[    8.047330] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: created debug files

[    8.047335] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: supports USB remote wakeup

[    8.047361] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 11, io mem 0xe7000000

[    8.128086] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: OHCI controller state

[    8.128098] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: OHCI 1.0, NO legacy support registers

[    8.128108] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: control 0x283 RWC HCFS=operational CBSR=3

[    8.128116] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

[    8.128125] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

[    8.128132] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: intrenable 0x8000005a MIE RHSC UE RD WDH

[    8.128141] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: hcca frame #001f

[    8.128151] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: roothub.a 0f000202 POTPGT=15 NPS NDP=2(2)

[    8.128158] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

[    8.128166] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: roothub.status 00008000 DRWE

[    8.128175] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

[    8.128184] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

[    8.136921] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    8.136930] Warning! ehci_hcd should always be loaded before uhci_hcd and ohci_hcd, not after

[    8.136938] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 60 qtd 96 itd 160 sitd 96

[    8.137103] usb usb4: default language 0x0409

[    8.137122] usb usb4: udev 1, busnum 4, minor = 384

[    8.137129] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    8.137137] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    8.137144] usb usb4: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    8.137150] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.32-tuxonice-r7 ohci_hcd

[    8.137155] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.1

[    8.137442] usb usb4: usb_probe_device

[    8.137451] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    8.137477] usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    8.137622] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    8.137629] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    8.137637] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    8.137682] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    8.137689] hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    8.137693] hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    8.137699] hub 4-0:1.0: global over-current protection

[    8.137705] hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 30ms

[    8.137717] hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    8.137722] hub 4-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

[    8.137730] hub 4-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    8.137776] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    8.138594] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5

[    8.138602] PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

[    8.138614] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: PCI INT C -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

[    8.138670] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    8.138689] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

[    8.138702] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    8.138723] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: reset hcs_params 0x2395 dbg=0 cc=2 pcc=3 ports=5

[    8.138734] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: reset portroute 1 0 1 0 0 

[    8.138742] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: reset hcc_params e806 thresh 0 uframes 256/512/1024 park

[    8.138822] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: park 0

[    8.138841] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: reset command 080b02 park=3 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    8.138853] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: ...powerup ports...

[    8.146106] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    8.159067] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: MWI active

[    8.159075] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: supports USB remote wakeup

[    8.159107] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 5, io mem 0xe7001000

[    8.159121] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: reset command 080b02 park=3 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    8.159135] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: init command 010009 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=256 RUN

[    8.165056] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    8.165140] usb usb5: default language 0x0409

[    8.165158] usb usb5: udev 1, busnum 5, minor = 512

[    8.165164] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    8.165171] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    8.165178] usb usb5: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    8.165184] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.32-tuxonice-r7 ehci_hcd

[    8.165190] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.2

[    8.165396] usb usb5: usb_probe_device

[    8.165406] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    8.165431] usb usb5: adding 5-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    8.165488] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    8.165495] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    8.165502] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    8.165539] hub 5-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    8.165545] hub 5-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    8.165550] hub 5-0:1.0: individual port power switching

[    8.165556] hub 5-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    8.165562] hub 5-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    8.165574] hub 5-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    8.165580] hub 5-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

[    8.165630] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    8.237111] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    8.263165] Error: Driver 'pcspkr' is already registered, aborting...

[    8.265167] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 5 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    8.312810] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

[    8.312827] C-Media PCI 0000:00:13.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    8.454061] usb usb1: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    8.454087] usb usb2: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    9.204048] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: auto-stop root hub

[    9.204066] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: auto-stop root hub

[    9.704086] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    9.704113] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend

[    9.704122] usb usb1: suspend_rh

[    9.704148] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    9.704156] usb usb2: bus auto-suspend

[    9.704161] usb usb2: suspend_rh

[    9.740435] EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended

[   10.704637] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[   10.704663] usb usb3: bus auto-suspend

[   10.704672] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: suspend root hub

[   10.704688] hub 4-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[   10.704696] usb usb4: bus auto-suspend

[   10.704702] ohci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: suspend root hub

[   10.704712] hub 5-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[   10.704720] usb usb5: bus auto-suspend

[   10.704727] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: suspend root hub

[   11.664426] Adding 530136k swap on /dev/hdc2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:530136k 

[   22.845037] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[ 1048.648008] pci 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[ 1078.495441] spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

[ 2301.099440] psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 3 bytes away.

[ 2303.834415] psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 3 bytes away.

[ 2307.435887] psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away.

[ 2316.421777] psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away.

[ 2762.179152] firefox-bin used greatest stack depth: 5856 bytes left

[ 2765.778763] usb usb5: usb resume

[ 2765.778777] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: resume root hub

[ 2765.798090] hub 5-0:1.0: hub_resume

[ 2765.798141] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: GetStatus port 4 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[ 2765.798151] hub 5-0:1.0: port 4: status 0501 change 0001

[ 2765.899106] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 5 chg 0010 evt 0000

[ 2765.899143] hub 5-0:1.0: port 4, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[ 2765.950193] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: port 4 high speed

[ 2765.950205] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[ 2766.001091] usb 5-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[ 2766.052249] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: port 4 high speed

[ 2766.052266] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[ 2766.116537] usb 5-4: default language 0x0409

[ 2766.117278] usb 5-4: udev 2, busnum 5, minor = 513

[ 2766.117285] usb 5-4: New USB device found, idVendor=05e3, idProduct=0718

[ 2766.117293] usb 5-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=2

[ 2766.117300] usb 5-4: Product: USB Storage

[ 2766.117306] usb 5-4: SerialNumber: 000000000033

[ 2766.118732] usb 5-4: usb_probe_device

[ 2766.118744] usb 5-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 2766.119056] usb 5-4: adding 5-4:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 2766.119189] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[ 2766.154734] libusual 5-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 2766.154755] libusual 5-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 2766.154936] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[ 2766.184527] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[ 2766.184639] usb-storage 5-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 2766.184657] usb-storage 5-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 2766.184887] scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[ 2766.185667] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[ 2766.185675] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[ 2766.186281] usb-storage: device found at 2

[ 2766.186286] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[ 2771.189222] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WDC WD10 EADS-00M2B0      0041 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[ 2771.191346] usb-storage: device scan complete

[ 2771.222104] scsi 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[ 2771.243115] xfe used greatest stack depth: 5624 bytes left

[ 4075.925875] rxvt used greatest stack depth: 5336 bytes left

[ 4278.655181] psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 2 bytes away.

[ 4282.507499] psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 3 bytes away.

[ 4287.644184] psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away.

[ 4298.370161] psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 3 bytes away.

[ 4302.974260] psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 3 bytes away.

[ 4305.012101] psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 3 bytes away.

[ 4311.839223] psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 2 bytes away.

```

Also   [ 2771.222104] scsi 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0[ 2771.222104] scsi 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

muss ich sg0 mounten.

das waere eine Festplatte mit mehreren partitionen.

Wie mache ich das?

----------

## Max Steel

sg0 sieht eher nach etwas DVD-ROM ähnlichem aus.

sicher das da nichts sd? mäßiges dabei ist.

(Hust: lsscsi gibt eine Auflistung der sd? sr? sg? Geräte zusammen mit den Hardware-IDs sowie den bekannten Gerätekennungen)

----------

## Erdie

Ich mach immer ein tail -f /var/log/messages. Das geht besser, da man sowieso nur die letzten Zeilen braucht. Da sollte dann was von sdb<trallala> etc. pp. stehen.

----------

## firefly

Du must scsi-disk support im kernel aktiviert haben, da usb-storage geräte als scsi geräte angebunden werden

----------

## Sindbad

Hallo, ich war grade ein paar Tage weg und bin jetzt erst wieder zu Hause angekommen.

lsscsi -glv gibt mir:

```

[0:0:0:0]    disk    WDC WD10 EADS-00M2B0      0041  -         /dev/sg0

  state=running queue_depth=1 scsi_level=0 type=0 device_blocked=0 timeout=0

  dir: /sys/bus/scsi/devices/0:0:0:0  [/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.2/usb2/2-5/2-5:1.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0]

[1:0:0:0]    disk    SanDisk  U3 Cruzer Micro  8.02  -         /dev/sg1

  state=running queue_depth=1 scsi_level=0 type=0 device_blocked=0 timeout=0

  dir: /sys/bus/scsi/devices/1:0:0:0  [/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.2/usb2/2-3/2-3:1.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0]

```

wobei SanDisk ein usb stick ist, aber ich weiss nicht, welches filesystem er hat. (eine U3-Partition, oder eine CDFS-Partition?)

http://kb.sandisk.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/67

mount alleine verlangt die Angabe eines Filesystems (welches?)

mount -t vfat bringt mir die Meldung: /dev/sg1 is not a block-device  (die selbe Meldung gibt es fuer sg0)

WDC eine SATA Festplatte, ueber einen SATA/USB Converter an einen USB-Steckplatz angechlossen ist.

Sie hat mehrere, hauptsaechlich xfs-formatierten Partitionen.

Wie komme ich an die Partitionen ran?

----------

